
Sorcerer’s greatest trick? Shrinking a CCG experience into a single box - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/sorcerers-greatest-trick-shrinking-a-ccg-experience-into-a-single-box/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
CCG-in-a-box with "more pentagrams than a Slayer concert"? I'm sold.

